# [DraftExpress] Rockets making a major push for 4th pick



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> NBA source says both Detroit & Houston are making a major push to trade w/Minnesota to get Cousins with the 4th pick. "His stock is rising."


http://twitter.com/DraftExpress/status/16717998047


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm, The wizard is hard at work. I cant wait until the draft!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Morey can turn water into wine. Last year he made a couple shrewd moves with no cards in his hand to get Budinger which turned out to be a steal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think Daryl is just feeding the rumor mill and making other teams re think who they draft ahead of Houston.

I really think Cole Aldrich is going to be there at 14.

I can't launch the link at work. The restrict Twitter. Does the article mention what who we would be giving up to get #4? If the rumor is true I really hope we aren't breaking up the core.

Scola and Cousins would be a nice one/two at PF with one of them moving over to center when needed to spell Yao.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cousins is on a lot of teams radar...to get him, you are going to have to give up something of value.


----------

